# Website help- what package to get?



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm currently registering my domain to set up my own website.
I do have some html knowledge, but a friend is going to help me develop it.
I've been on the 1and1.co.uk website, and they offer a range of different packages.
My question is, what package do I get?

I am a model/dancer and I need a basic, simple website that will allow me to upload loads of pictures. I want to keep it simple, but still possible to pimp it up if I wanted to.

The 1and1.co.uk website offer so many packages, and I really dont know which one to choose. I am on a limited budget, so don't want to go spending money on something that I won't have any real use of (ie simple and easy so i can be in charge of things myself aswell)

Also- friends are using Moonfruit as their tool to design their site- is this something I should do to?

Any help really appreciated! I am going for the .com domain.

xxx

These are the packages 1and1 offer:
Select Package

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1&1 Packages

Domain 
Instant Domain : Now with 1-page WebsiteBuilder! Choose from: .co.uk/.com./.net/.org/.info/.me.uk/.org.uk/.biz/.us/.eu/.mobi starting from only: 1.99 
2.34 £/ year 
£ inc. VAT/year select 



Mail
Instant Mail: 5 POP3 accounts; 1&1 Webmail and auto-responder; Virus scan for 1 POP3 account 0.69 
0.81 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Microsoft Exchange: 1 GB e-mail storage space; Group functionality tools; Outlook ® Web Access 5.99 
7.04 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 



Hosting 
1&1 Beginner : 250 MB web space; 20 POP3 Accounts; 8-page WebsiteBuilder 1.99 
2.34 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
1&1 Home : 1 GB web space; 350 POP3 Accounts; 15 GB monthly traffic 4.99 
5.86 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
1&1 Business : 3 GB web space; 750 POP3 Accounts; 25 GB monthly traffic 8.99 
10.56 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
1&1 Business Pro : 6 GB web space; 1,500 POP3 Accounts; 60 GB monthly traffic 14.99 
17.61 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
1&1 Professional : 12 GB web space; 3,000 POP3 Accounts; 120 GB monthly traffic 19.99 
23.49 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 

Compare Hosting 



MS Hosting 
1&1 Home: 1 GB web space; 350 POP3 Accounts; 15 GB monthly traffic 5.99 
7.09 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
1&1 Business: 3 GB web space; 750 POP3 Accounts; 25 GB monthly traffic 9.99 
11.74 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
1&1 Business Pro: 6 GB web space; 1,500 POP3 Accounts; 60 GB monthly traffic 16.99 
19.96 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
1&1 Professional: 12 GB web space; 3,000 POP3 Accounts; 120 GB monthly traffic 22.99 
27.01 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 

Compare MS Hosting 



Value Server 
Value Server Limited stock!: Intel Celeron 2.0GHz; 256 MB RAM; 40 GB hard drive; 25 GB monthly traffic 29.00 
34.08 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 


Root Server 
Business Server I: 1,024 MB DDR RAM; 2 x 80 GB RAID 1 hard drive; Free Server backup - 80 GB 59.00 
69.33 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Business Server II: 2,048 MB DDR RAM; 2 x 120 GB RAID 1 hard drive; Free Server backup - 120 GB 99.00 
116.33 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Enterprise Server I: 2,048 MB DDR RAM; Hardware SATA Raid1 with 2x200 GB; Free Server backup - 200 GB 149.00 
175.08 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Enterprise Server II : 4,096 MB DDR RAM; Hardware SATA Raid1 with 2x250 GB; Free Server backup - 250 GB 229.00 
269.08 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 

Compare Root Server 



Windows Server 
Business Server I: 1,024 MB DDR RAM; 2 x 80 GB RAID 1 hard drive; Free Server backup - 80 GB 69.00 
81.08 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Business Server II: 2,048 MB DDR RAM; 2 x 120 GB RAID 1 hard drive; Free Server backup - 120 GB 109.00 
128.08 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Enterprise Server I: 2,048 MB DDR RAM; Hardware SATA Raid1 with 2x200 GB; Free Server backup - 200 GB 159.00 
186.83 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Enterprise Server II : 4,096 MB DDR RAM; Hardware SATA Raid1 with 2x250 GB; Free Server backup - 250 GB 239.00 
280.83 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 

Compare Windows Server 



Managed Server 
Business Server I: 1,024 MB DDR RAM; 2 x 80 GB RAID 1 hard drive; Free Server backup - 80 GB 69.00 
81.08 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Business Server II: 2,048 MB DDR RAM; 2 x 120 GB RAID 1 hard drive; Free Server backup - 120 GB 109.00 
128.08 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Enterprise Server I: 2,048 MB DDR RAM; Hardware SATA Raid1 with 2x200 GB; Free Server backup - 200 GB 159.00 
186.83 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Enterprise Server II : 4,096 MB DDR RAM; Hardware SATA Raid1 with 2x250 GB; Free Server backup - 250 GB 239.00 
280.83 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 

Compare Managed Server 




eShops
Business eShop : 50 MB web space; Display up to 100 items; E-mail order confirmation 9.99 
11.74 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Professional eShop : 300 MB web space; Display up to 600 items; eShop Newsletter Tool 19.99 
23.49 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 
Developer eShop : 800 MB web space; Unlimited items & categories; Edit all templates 39.99 
46.99 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select 

Compare eShops



Microsoft SharePoint
Microsoft SharePoint: 500 MB web space; 50 user accounts; 25 POP3 Accounts 14.99 
17.61 £/ month 
£ inc. VAT select


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

All 1&1 packages come with a domain, but if you order through 1and1.co.uk instead of 1and1.com, you get a free .co.uk domain, not a .com, so you would have to order the .com domain separate. You can go through 1and1.com, however, and you would get a free .com domain with the same package instead of a .co.uk. 

As far as the package, 1 &1 home would probably be plenty, but it doesn't have any MySQL databases, which could hold you back in the future (forums, CMS, etc.). But you could always upgrade. 

If you want the MySQL dbs, you are going to have to go with the Business package.


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Eric, I think I get it.
If I order from 1and1.com directly, I'll get the .com? I don't mind where I order it from.

Not sure what MYSQL is and what it involves- I'd like to have a forum in the future...

Basically this is what I need:
- unlimited pages for pictures
- unlimited pages in general, for diary, about me, future shows, contact page, links etc
- guest book
- ability to upload videos
- (forum) - not the most important thing right now though- but maybe later
- errm, think that covers most stuff

but I need to have the freedom to change/add/upgrade/update stuff quite easily.

Is it possible to only register my .com domain, and then build the website else where (is that what people do on Moonfruit?)

Or , should I get the whole package straight away when registering.
Would the Business package be easy to maintain and build for someone like me? (ha ha- that sounded quite funny- but ya know, I do have limited knowledge but im learning)
Does the business package include easy to use web tools?
Also, if I buy the Business package- does that include the domain name (.com)? 
Sorry if that is a stupid question.

Thanks again, every little helps!!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

MySQL is a certain database - you will need it if you want a forum in the future. 

Just looking at it now, if you are going through 1and1.com, you'll probably want the home package. It's $3.74 USD per month, which is 1.98£ if I am converting it right. 

That includes 25 MySQL databases, which is plenty, and plenty space and bandwidth. It also includes *2* free .com domains. 



> - unlimited pages for pictures *Yes*
> - unlimited pages in general, for diary, about me, future shows, contact page, links etc *Yes*
> - guest book *Yes**
> - ability to upload videos *Yes*
> - (forum) - not the most important thing right now though- but maybe later *Yes*


*You will just need to find a guestbook script - there are any out there. It will support it.

I would recommend buying the whole package. Then, once you have the hosting you just need to build your site. You can either use their site building tools or download something like Nvu, create your site, and then upload it using an FTP client like SmartFTP.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

In general, I did not like 1and1.com. They scammed me with my domain purchase. After buying the domain, they told me that it would only work with THEIR webhosting....
I had to wait 60 days to transfer the domain and get it working. Also, there tech support was extremely slow. And they don't have cPanel.

However, they are cheap (you get what you pay for) and the business package would be for you.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, although some people don't like them, I've been using them for a couple years now and haven't had any problems. They are cheap and reliable.


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

thank you guys.
So far, I've only registred the domain- haven't bought a package or webhost...

Covert, are you saying that I wouldn't be able to use another webhost now i've registered with them?

Eric- thanks for the advice, do you know if the 1and1 tools are good/easy for building?

thanks.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes. If you purchased your domain with 1and1, you need to use THEIR hosting. OR, you could transfer the domain to godaddy.com for $8(an extra year is added to your registration) and use any hosting. However, you cannot transfer unless 60 days has passed since your domain registration, and it takes a week or so to transfer.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

covert215 said:


> Yes. If you purchased your domain with 1and1, you need to use THEIR hosting. OR, you could transfer the domain to godaddy.com for $8(an extra year is added to your registration) and use any hosting. However, you cannot transfer unless 60 days has passed since your domain registration, and it takes a week or so to transfer.


Actually, that's incorrect. You can point the DNS to any host and nameservers you like. 

Log in to your CP at *admin.1and1.com*. Click on *Domains*. Check the box next to the domain you want to edit. Click on the *DNS* dropdown menu (the arrow) at the top and go to *Edit DNS Settings*.

In the Basic DNS Settings section click on the dropdown box and select *My name server*. Input your nameservers in the fields that appear.

Bingo. Done.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You can do that, but it will not function. Believe me, I tried. I configured the DNS properly and let it propagate for 2 months. Still, it claimed that my page did not exist. There is a little disclaimer that says:



1and1.com said:


> Full functionality cannot be guaranteed if you choose DNS settings other than the original 1&1 settings, such as e-mail and *web space*


emphasis added


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

[edit] sorry about the double post...the site was glitching for a minute there...


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Whatever, but I highly doubt that they would create a function that wouldn't work.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

It is a way to monopolize. They promise you cheap rates for the domain name, but the catch is that you need to use their hosting as well. When the user complains, you say it was a tech glitch. Its a good scheme, but it frustrates former customers like myself. Search some forums. They generally get poor reviews.


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks guys.

So, going with the 1and1 hosting package, would you say I should start with the 1&1 Home package rather than the Business one? I might want a forum in the future, but for the moment- also considering it's my first website ever- would it be wiser for me to choose the Home package, and then upgrade if need be?

Also- with the Home package, is there a Guestbook feature?

Thanks ever so much for all the help you are giving me.
xxx


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

There probably is no guestbook feature built in, but if you have a MySQL database, you can install one


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I would probably go with the Home package through 1&1.com. It doesn't a guestbook built in, but you can find one online.


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

RIGHT.....

Is it really true that 1and1 wont let you use another host than theirs?

The reason I'm really concerned is because I know exactly how I want my website to look, but when I called 1and1 they said I had to use their templates. This is a BIG problem because their fonts, colours etc just doesn't agree with my original plans...

If this is the case, how do I go ahead to change my host?
I have already paid the hosting with 1and1 for 6 months, which is a pain in the butt incase Im gonna have to change it, but on the other hand I'd rather change it now than 6 months down the line, plus I need my site up and running real soon.

Help... I'm so useless...


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

cherrybelle said:


> Is it really true that 1and1 wont let you use another host than theirs?


If you purchase a domain with them, I'm not sure. It appears that they have the option to let you point your domain to a different host, but covert disagrees (and he is now banned ).

You would probably be best off purchasing the *domain only* from a company such as GoDaddy and then pointing the domain to 1&1's nameservers. This way, if you ever wanted to switch hosting, you could do it without having to worry that it wouldn't work. 



cherrybelle said:


> The reason I'm really concerned is because I know exactly how I want my website to look, but when I called 1and1 they said I had to use their templates. This is a BIG problem because their fonts, colours etc just doesn't agree with my original plans...


This is absolutely not true. I think the 1&1 staff might have gotten a little confused, so let me explain. 

*If you use 1&1's online website builder*, they have a preset selection of templates that you must use, but only if you use their online builder.

But you probably won't end up building your website that way, because the most popular (and best) way is to use your own software (such as Dreamweaver, FrontPage, Nvu to name some - or you could just write the HTML by hand) and design your website on your PC, then upload via FTP. This allows you to have complete control over the design, construction, and operation of your site, and you don't have to use their templates at all. You can do whatever you want.



cherrybelle said:


> If this is the case, how do I go ahead to change my host?
> I have already paid the hosting with 1and1 for 6 months, which is a pain in the butt incase Im gonna have to change it, but on the other hand I'd rather change it now than 6 months down the line, plus I need my site up and running real soon.


No, I would recommend staying with the 1&1 hosting. Did you already register your chosen domain with 1&1? If not, I would register it right now with something a company such as GoDaddy and then point it to your 1&1 nameservers (and add an "external domain" in your 1&1 CP), and after about two days it will be connected to your 1&1 hosting and you'll be completely set. 

If you want me to clarify anything or have any more questions just keep on posting.


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Erik!

This REALLY helps! 

Ok, I have already bought my domain through 1and1. Will this be a problem?

Are Dreamweaver, FrontPage etc free? 
And what exactly is FTP? And how do I upload?

I have registred my doman as a .com with 1and1. If I wanted to switch to GoDaddy, how would I go ahead to keep the .com? And is it necessary? I mean, is that something you recommend me to do?

Erik- thanks for all your help! You have no idea how thankful I am.

x


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

If you already registered it with 1&1, I wouldn't worry about it. You'll most likely be perfectly fine. Dreamweaver and FrontPage are not free, unfortunately. They are priced in the hundreds. Nvu is open-source, however, and is free (open-source is sort of a fancy way of saying free.)

You can get it at www.nvu.com. Download it, install it, and you should be good to go.

FTP is just basically a protocol for uploading files. To use it, first download SmartFTP from here: http://www.smartftp.com/

Then login to your 1&1 CP here: http://admin.1and1.com/
Go to the FTP section, and if there isn't already one created, create an FTP account. Copy down the username and password. Then open up SmartFTP and put your website's domain into the field along with the username and password and click connect.

From there it's just drag and drop from Windows Explorer to SmartFTP (you will need to save the pages that you create as HTML files).


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Erik!

Sorry if this is a stupid question- but which Nvu version do I download? Im guessing the Windows full installer.... ?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

No problem.  Yep, you want the Windows installer.


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

Is the SmartFTP free?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

It's free for personal use. After 30 days it will have a small message that pops up before you launch it, but it will keep working.


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

Brilliant, thanks Eric  :up: 

Even though my domain is a .com and will be used for work related stuff?
Im just reading the Download bit now, it says free 30 day trial and $36.95 after?

xxxx


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you use FireFox? FireFTP is a good add-on for it.


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

No, i use avant browser

is fireftp the same as smartftp?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think but it is (fireftp) very good.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

cherrybelle said:


> is fireftp the same as smartftp?


No. 



cherrybelle said:


> Even though my domain is a .com and will be used for work related stuff?
> Im just reading the Download bit now, it says free 30 day trial and $36.95 after?


That's for professional use. 
As long as you're not using it as a big company or organization, I think you'll be fine. 

Yep, after 30 days a notice will come up nicely asking companies to purchase the software, but you can just click through that. Also once in a while the "build" may expire (which means that there is a newer version of SmartFTP available that has bug fixes and stuff) so you will just need to re-download and reinstall it again, but that only happens maybe once every few months. It's not that bad for a great piece of software. :up:


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Eric!

Ok, I will download the smartftp then!

You have been my mentor- and I also checked your Build your Website manual out which helped me further.

I will definitely link you on my website if you want me to?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Your welcome. I don't really care if you link to me or not. 

If you need more help, just post again! :up:


----------



## designerstoast (Nov 25, 2006)

MOONFRUIT- Rofl, just use hand-coded php/css-html.

If you need help PM me.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

No don't use PM for help. Make a thread.


----------



## cherrybelle (Aug 6, 2005)

Right, so I've been following all the instructions, so how do I launch the website? Is there a certain way of doing so?
I thought I did- but entering my website address I get a message saying Forbidden Document!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Have you built your website with Nvu? Once you have, save it to a folder on your local computer and then open SmartFTP and login to your website. Open up the folder on your PC and then just drag the files from the folder into SmartFTP's window and it will upload it for you. (You will your FTP username and pass from 1and1 to login.)


----------

